# Little Help



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I moved and really didn't want to move my pygos, so I traded for this guy.
He is 7-8" and I'm unsure of where he's from.
These pics don't show his real color. In his old tank, his colors looked just like the pic on the OPEFE site. 
thanks




































The one from OPEFE


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Appears to be a maculatus.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

gibbus?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a mac to me and all the features look like the OPEFE pic as well. I wouldn't mind having one especially if it look as good as your's.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for the comments,
Frank, little help????


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe a gold?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

great, thanks for the help.

How is a maculatus different from a spilo? or are they the same fish?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SUS Posted Today, 02:46 PM
> great, thanks for the help.
> 
> How is a maculatus different from a spilo? or are they the same fish?


Good question. Let me know when science figures it out.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ooooo man someone asked the spilo/mac question again dont get frank started hahahahahahahha......................


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry, forget it then


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I didnt know a mac grew to 7-8"...


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I didnt know a mac grew to 7-8"...


I have a 9" Maculatus! Check my post in the pics section.
Nice fish btw!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks.
I think macs can get up to 12"?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

biggest mac i use to have was around 9 1/2 ", very nice fish.....................


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

According to OPEFE, a Maculatus can get up to 20.2 cm Standard Length, which is roughly 8 inches. So total length would probably be around 10-11 inches


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

to be honest i dont think i have seen any macs/spilos really much bigger than 10" but maybe one day we will get a oddball mac of over 11", that would be awesome


----------

